# Bextra



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi Fibro-Folks!My rheumatologist and I have been working to find an effective pain remedy for me. Ultram and Vioxx have failed the test, and I am now trying out Bextra. I have not seen it mentioned on the Boards. The recommended dosage is 10 mg once a day. I find I have to double the dose in the morning and double it again at night to get relief. Has anyone else tried it? What were the results, if so? I think it's a pretty new drug, and I'm sure that even if the doc says quadruppling the dosage were OK, I would not want to pay the co-payments. Would appreciate anyone's input here.Hope no one is suffering too much tonight.







Cyndie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Cyndie....I was curious to see what kind of new medication this is so I ran a search on it. Pfizer produces this Cox-2 specific inhibitor. You can read more on it at www.bextra.com and get more details. It sounds promising to persons that are not sensitive to aspirin (I am







) I have not known anyone personally that has taken it. Wish I could have helped more. Hope you are pain free also today.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi Rowe2. Thanks for your reply and for the link. It was interesting to read a little more about Bextra. It seems to me that all of these Cox 2 inhibitors must be about the same, so I don't know why my doctor is continuing to try them. I was in a flare-up and needed to break the pain cycle, so I had taken two double doses in one day, but I have only taken one double dose for the past two days and it seems to be working. So I'll just keep my fingers crossed for now. I'll come back and post again once I've been on it a little longer.Hope everyone's well tonight.







Cyndie


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I have taken Bextra for about 6 months. Just after I started taking it and getting marvelous results for my aching knees I found an article in the paper that was about this new drug that could cause bad skin problems. (Similiar to the bacteria eating flesh problems.) My doctor said yes it could cause serious problems but that in his experience if it was going to cause a problem it did it soon, not after taking it for awhile. He told me to be aware of any sores that appeared and itching. My palms and the bottoms of my feet itch constantly and the pads of my fingers on the left hand feel numb. I haven't taken the Bextra in a month, but the symptoms persist. It worked well for me but now I am afraid to take it. I have a follow up at the rheumatologist and the neurologist in about a week...I'll see what they say.Paige


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

PaigeThanks for that information. It sounds alarming. I am going to search around for further information on Bextra. So far the only side effect I have had from it, like the other Cox 2 inhibitors I've tried, is heartburn and acid reflux.


----------

